# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Hair Transplant Infomercials - Selling The Dream

## tbtadmin

It is no secret that the questionable side of the multi-billion dollar hair loss industry actively preys on our feelings of desperation, vulnerability and fears about losing our hair.  They are literally banking on the fact that most hair loss sufferers will do and try just about anything in hopes of effectively treating their [...]

More...

----------

